# Grizzly G0781 Belt Drive Conversion?



## Dja9520 (Nov 13, 2016)

Does anyone offer a belt drive conversion kit for the Grizzly G0781?  Thanks in advance Dja9520


----------



## tweinke (Nov 14, 2016)

Posting to bring you bac up to the top. Looks like an x2 so I would think so. Someone hopefully see this and post.


----------



## hman (Nov 22, 2016)

Little Machine Shop sells a belt drive conversion kit for X2 mills.  It's their part number 2560.  I looked at the "compatibility" tab, and though the Griz G0516 and G8689 are listed, the G0781 is not.
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2560&category=
-but-
It would probably be worth your while to give them a call.  They're very friendly and helpful.  Their phone number is 800-981-9663.  Best of luck!


----------



## Austengeist (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi, 
I am having this same problem. I broke all 4 gears on the inside of the mill. The kit linked above looks like it would fit but it is slightly off. The spindle size needed for the kit is 30mm. The spindle size on the G0781 is 28mm. Where the bearing sits is 30, but it necks down to 28. 

I did email Chris and he confirmed that this kit will not work. I am considering pressing a sleeve on the spindle to get to the 30mm. Everything else looks like it would fit. The DRO for the spindle speed would probably need to be relocated a little, depending on the pulley size. 

I did find a kit from benchtopprecision.com that is currently not in production. Scott from that company said theirs will work tho. 

Any luck with yours? It looks like it’s been over a year since this was posted. 
Thanks for any information you can provide. 
Austen


----------



## Austengeist (Jan 25, 2018)

Update...
I found that the kit from bench top precision is the same as LMS, so not an exact fit.

But...! If you buy the kit and also part 1407 (R8 spindle) and a new bearing (1220) from LMS it should fit. I have mine on order and will let you know when it comes in.


----------



## erinh (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey there Austengeist-

I am in the same situation having blown out my gears on the G0781. Can you update on how your conversion went?
I really don't want to go down the replacement gear road and want to fix this with a belt kit. Thank you


----------



## Austengeist (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi!
I wrote up what I did in this post:

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/g0781-belt-conversion.66065/#post-557078 

I hope it helps!


----------

